# black cherry removal today think i will mill it



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## mtngun (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice logs !

Best get some end sealer on those. :glasses-cool:


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 16, 2011)

nice wood tomtrees 
post some more when you get around to it


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 16, 2011)

He turns, dribbles, shoots! He scores! caching!

Nice score there on the cherry, even if it has frosting on top! lol


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 16, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the lumber.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Woodcutteranon (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a heck of a tree. What was the story behind it? Dead? Any rot?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)

Woodcutter Anon said:


> That's a heck of a tree. What was the story behind it? Dead? Any rot?


 
no just a removal customer did not like it


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 16, 2011)

You better mill that!
Nice wood.

I just cut one a little bigger - waiting for the snow to go away so I can go get it.


----------



## willbarryrec (Jan 16, 2011)

*Dyaaaammmmmmmmmmmm!!*

Those are some big puppies!

Great score!

Looking forward to seeing the milled lumber! (Hint hint..):chainsawguy:


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice stuff. It nice to see larger logs not end up as firewood. 

Do you think there's any hardware in them?


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice haul. 
going to pick up a nice 32"x19' cherry log in a couple weeks from D.C.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2011)

this one came from port washington


----------



## 820wards (Jan 17, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Nice logs !
> 
> Best get some end sealer on those. :glasses-cool:


 


Ditto, hate to see that stuff start to crack.

jerry-


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 18, 2011)

nice find:good:


----------



## corsair4360 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Beautiful Cherry Logs*

Very nice solid logs, look to be super for some good furniture making. Pricey stuff around here to obtain when you can find it.

One thing I miss having access to on the left coast, my favorite wood for furniture that I have made, including the couch (exposed wood frame), easel, bookcase, floor lamp music stand and table top lamp in our living room (all solid cherry). And my wife's jewelry chest and our granddaughter's cradle as well as the old dining room table (replaced by a family heirloom that I made the base for 20+ years ago). 

I've attached a couple of pictures.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 23, 2011)

nice tom


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good tomtrees58 The first log I milled was a black cherry. They have been stacked and stickered for some time now. Be 2 years in a couple months. I finally bought a thickness planer last month, so will be trying it out when the weather straightens out. I'm thinking gun cabinet or curio cabinet, or both. LOL Great looking wood, cherry.
















Gregg,


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 23, 2011)

mrbentontoyou said:


> Nice haul.
> going to pick up a nice 32"x19' cherry log in a couple weeks from D.C.



If you actually travel to D.C. for a nice log you need to give me your wish list. Big Cherries I usually keep. Right now I have a 40" White Oak log that's getting ready to be cut up for fire wood. A couple years ago I took down 3 36"+ Black Walnuts and couldn't give them away. They sat till another neighbor finally pushed them over the hill to rot. I'm in Frederick MD, a little west of D.C. Shoot me a PM with your phone # if you want me to let you know what I run across, Joe.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 23, 2011)

i love white oak


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Jan 23, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> If you actually travel to D.C. for a nice log you need to give me your wish list. Big Cherries I usually keep. Right now I have a 40" White Oak log that's getting ready to be cut up for fire wood. A couple years ago I took down 3 36"+ Black Walnuts and couldn't give them away. They sat till another neighbor finally pushed them over the hill to rot. I'm in Frederick MD, a little west of D.C. Shoot me a PM with your phone # if you want me to let you know what I run across, Joe.


 
well thank you, sir. pm sent. 

tom, lets see some pics of those boards!


----------



## Nick359 (Jan 23, 2011)

My dad wants to remove all the cherry trees along one side of his property. He has had several people offer to do it for him. I told him that I have the saws and trucks to move it, and he has the equipment to load it. I told him lets do it ourselves. If I remember correctly there were 300 cherry trees. His friend was figuring firewood and I told them to wait until I did the math on the trees. I am 34 and he purchased the property when I was 6 months old. The trees were standing when he bought it. Should we buy a mill and do it ourselves or just take the wood to the mill. There are severeal mills within a 45 minute drive.


----------



## danieltree (Jan 24, 2011)

I would think that with that much it would be best to see if you could sell it to a logger. I would pick a few of the really nice trees and cut the lumber I wanted and let the pros handle the rest. Sawing up the tree is the easy part. Taking care of the lumber and drying it properly so that you have some you can use is a different story. 300 trees would be a big stack.


----------



## Nick359 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will have to call some of the mills and get their specs and what they are paying. 
We have no timeline, so I don't want to call in a logging co. If we don't finish this year, we can get it next year.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jan 25, 2011)

> 40" White Oak log that's getting ready to be cut up for fire wood. A couple years ago I took down 3 36"+ Black Walnuts and couldn't give them away.



ouch. ouch. ouch. i've heard many many stories like this from the fellas at work. seems so wasteful. just today i missed out on a 40" burr oak because the tree co didn't have any way to move a 12' by 40" trunk piece, otherwise i probably could've scored it. guess i need a bigger trailer. lol. i know woodworking equipment is expensive but it seems like such a no brainer to turn all those logs into usable goods. plus, milling is such a blast. ah well, glad to see some of you tree guys are milling some. 
good luck!


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 26, 2011)

yes trailer is nice mine tilts and steel deck logs slide right on but right off when you forget to strap, wont do that again .


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 26, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> i love white oak


What happened to the cherry?

Yeah, that white oak looks good also...I like hardwood, period. That top piece looks to be about 30", maybe you can get a 24"x24" cant out of it? Or is it bigger?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2011)

i move my big wood like this the cherry will be milled soon its 8 out and 30" of snow out and more coming today tom:fingers-crossed:


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 26, 2011)

tom trees ,iam sorry i thought you wer just hording wood , 8* 30 " you must burn some to .The one white oak log would keep us warm most of the year ,but then its 50 here today


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2011)

thank i wish it was 50* out i cut and sell over 100 full cords a year tom


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## striperswaper (Jan 28, 2011)

what kind of pots are behind the wood? you do that too?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 28, 2011)

striperswaper said:


> what kind of pots are behind the wood? you do that too?


 
lobster


----------

